# Beginners guide for gold recovery chemicals



## goldrecovery (Jul 22, 2017)

If you are new in gold recovery and refining then read this article. This article will resolve your maximum problems.
goldenscrap.com/2017/05/gold-recovery-chemicals/


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 22, 2017)

I was going to bite my tongue (...er, fingers..) Until you spammed numerous other threads...

...I know it doesnt get you any clicks to your site, or on ads, but the general reaction list already has your list and beyond...(and its safer, since it doesnt promote HF)
:arrow: 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=562&p=10473&hilit=General+reaction+list#p10473

...and I hate to be THAT guy... But.. A couple errors

-chamicals
*chemicals

HF is not needed in refining, really, you're going to get someone hurt.

Aqua regia shouldnt be premixed, especially at 1/3 .(with few exceptions to that strength..like dissolving pgm's..).that will make denoxing a requirement.. Ive seen your videos.. Urea isnt a good method to get rid of nitric.

...and, how is it a guide, when it just lists some chemicals?

Im sure I missed some, but, these stuck out


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 22, 2017)

The similarity with good and old Gold-N-scrap is bothering


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 22, 2017)

Lino1406 said:


> The similarity with good and old Gold-N-scrap is bothering



I assume Sam's website is why "goldrecovery" chose the url, because of its similarity, so he too would get people visiting solely because of a small mistype.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2017)

What about stannous chloride?
Urea?
Copperas?
The hydroxides?
And a couple others.

That being said i think the guy is harmless. He seems to be somewhat of an entrepreneur and i can kind of see what he's trying to do. It's our mission to try and educate the un or under educated segment of our field. He's from Pakistan and their culture as well as business climate is structured differently that that of other parts of the world. I would appreciate more input and participation from him than just the dry spamming post he has been making though.


----------



## cincyfriz (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey guys... got a quick question....

If I was looking to expedite the copper dissolving in Hydrochloric Acid and Aerator alone.... do any of you think it would be worth it to purchase an oxygen concentrator to help with the added oxidization? I was looking at this product from amazon: https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/asin/B071RBGLKR/2/ref=ask_dp_iaw_ql_hza?isAnswered=true#question-Tx1GPGEN2YQJH7Y

"Zinnor 1L/min—5L/min Portable Oxygen Concentrator Generator |110V Air Purifier Oxygen Generator | Air Purifier O2 Supply Machine"

I was looking at aerators and came across these and wanted to see what you guys thought.... would this speed things up since it is delivering a higher concentration of oxygen opposed to air bubbles from an aerator? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Shark (Nov 20, 2017)

The one I use is only slightly larger than that one and came from a thrift store (used) for $1. I have a 12 volt version that came from a yard sale for 50 cents.

This is just my opinion, but I don't think it is the amount of air these machines produce that does the trick so much as the volume of solution that circulates by the motion of the air bubbles. I just finished some fingers in AP using a very small air pump (for an aquarium), while it worked I had to stir them fairly hard to knock the remaining few foils loose from the fingers. Normally mine just come loose on their own.

I usually run my AP in a tall container, and fix the air supply on the bottom. Here is a short video clip of how I like mine to look, even on a larger scale. I usually run my material in 5 gallon buckets, these fingers were done for a friend of mine and needed to be kept separate.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poyeAtx1o9c[/youtube]


----------



## blackwolf365 (Nov 26, 2017)

what is the best ratio of chemicals to scrap gold, silver, and platinum to use for maximum results at bullion level purity?


----------



## anachronism (Nov 26, 2017)

blackwolf365 said:


> what is the best ratio of chemicals to scrap gold, silver, and platinum to use for maximum results at bullion level purity?



Be a little more realistic and focussed in your questioning please. Nobody is going to try to give you a fully laid out answer to the question above.


----------



## Shark (Nov 26, 2017)

While I like Jon's answer I would say "the minimum amount that it takes to get the job done, most of the time".


----------



## blackwolf365 (Nov 26, 2017)

ok, lets see if i can get it put down a little better. now that i think about it, maybe i should ask more than just that one question to get the sought after answer. one wont be enough i think: what would be a good/proper size of chemical bath to separate the precious metals from the base metals found in most scraped out jewery. and what would i need to do to further purify and refine said gold to bullion quality pyrity? and a third, albeit optional, question i have been wondering is this: what about any stones that might be in said jewelery? how are they removed during the process?


----------



## Shark (Nov 26, 2017)

What you are looking for is some of the very basic information on processing jewelry. I hate to be the one to say this, but it is literally plastered all over this forum, and is very easy to find with a short search.

Search terms used in the search box will find you more information than could ever be repeated here. Try some of the these: Karat gold, jewelry, stone removal.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 26, 2017)

You can start with the book in my signature line. It was written for those who want to refine their own jewelry scrap.

Dave


----------



## kebbard (May 7, 2018)

cincyfriz said:


> Hey guys... got a quick question....
> 
> If I was looking to expedite the copper dissolving in Hydrochloric Acid and Aerator alone.... do any of you think it would be worth it to purchase an oxygen concentrator to help with the added oxidization? I was looking at this product from amazon: https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/asin/B071RBGLKR/2/ref=ask_dp_iaw_ql_hza?isAnswered=true#question-Tx1GPGEN2YQJH7Y
> 
> ...


Newbie here, That said i have an oxy concentrator which i use hooked up to LPG works great for melting gold, so should work well.


----------

